# Sourceless code.



## takumi (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi.

I like to know, where can i find which are the hardware that can't work with the _WITHOUT___SOURCELESS enabled on the SRC.CONF https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi....1-RELEASE+and+Ports&arch=default&format=html

Thanks._


----------



## xtouqh (Sep 27, 2020)

I don't know about an "easy" way, you can inspect the Makefiles though -- WITHOUT_SOURCELESS sets MK_SOURCELESS_HOST and MK_SOURCELESS_UCODE to "no":






						MK_SOURCELESS_UCODE (reference) in projects: freebsd-head - OpenGrok search results
					






					src.illumos.org
				








						MK_SOURCELESS_HOST (reference) in projects: freebsd-head - OpenGrok search results
					






					src.illumos.org
				




Open the respective Makefiles and try to figure out what is being disabled, may be you could even document it in case it isn't yet (I could simply be unaware of where).


----------

